# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Xin code làm web asp ?

## Menbro102015

chào các bạn, mình đang học làm web asp, mình muốn hỏi và xin các bạn code về bộ đếm thời gian (đếm liên tục).

vd: trang web đã thành lập 1 năm, 20 ngày, 10 giờ, 30 phút và 5 giây

số giây nhảy liên tục, lên đến 60 thì tăng số phút lên,
số phút chạy liên tục, lên đến 60 thì tăng số giờ lên,
..................

cấc bạn giúp mình với

----------


## thanhvan

mình dùng java nhé.

chúng ta bắt đầu nào:

*bước 1*: thêm đoạn code này vào thẻ header



```
<style style="text/css">

.dcountstyle{ /*example css to style count up output*/
font: bold 16px arial;
padding: 3px;
}

.dcountstyle sup{ /*example css to style count up output*/
font-size: 90%
}

</style>

<script type="text/javascript">

/***********************************************
* dem gio: (http://www.http://www.diendantinhoc.vn)
* vui long backup truoc khi thuc hien thao tac
* visit http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/ for this script and more.
***********************************************/

function dcountup(startingdate, baseunit){
    this.currenttime=new date()
    this.startingdate=new date(startingdate)
    this.timesup=false
    this.baseunit=baseunit
    this.start()
}

dcountup.prototype.oncountup=function(){} //default action for "oncountup"

dcountup.prototype.start=function(){
    var thisobj=this
    this.currenttime.setseconds(this.currenttime.getseconds()+1)
    var timediff=(this.currenttime-this.startingdate)/1000 //difference btw target date and current date, in seconds
    var oneminute=60 //minute unit in seconds
    var onehour=60*60 //hour unit in seconds
    var oneday=60*60*24 //day unit in seconds
    var dayfield=math.floor(timediff/oneday)
    var hourfield=math.floor((timediff-dayfield*oneday)/onehour)
    var minutefield=math.floor((timediff-dayfield*oneday-hourfield*onehour)/oneminute)
    var secondfield=math.floor((timediff-dayfield*oneday-hourfield*onehour-minutefield*oneminute))
    if (this.baseunit=="hours"){ //if base unit is hours, set "hourfield" to be topmost level
        hourfield=dayfield*24+hourfield
        dayfield="n/a"
    }
    else if (this.baseunit=="minutes"){ //if base unit is minutes, set "minutefield" to be topmost level
        minutefield=dayfield*24*60+hourfield*60+minutefield
        dayfield=hourfield="n/a"
    }
    else if (this.baseunit=="seconds"){ //if base unit is seconds, set "secondfield" to be topmost level
        var secondfield=timediff
        dayfield=hourfield=minutefield="n/a"
    }
    var result={days: dayfield, hours:hourfield, minutes:minutefield, seconds:secondfield}
    this.oncountup(result)
    settimeout(function(){thisobj.start()}, 1000) //update results every second
}
</script>
```

bước 2: paste đoạn code này vào nơi cần hiển thị (chú ý dòng đỏ và xanh)



```
<div id="cpcontainer"> </div>

<script type="text/javascript">

//syntax: myvariable=new dcountup(past_date_and_time_string, "baseunit")
var princewedding=new dcountup("april 9, 2005 13:30:00", "days")

princewedding.oncountup=function(result){
    //result is an object containing the current count up date/time, updated every second
    //available properties: result["days"], result["hours"], result["minutes"], and result["seconds"]
    var mycountainer=document.getelementbyid("cpcontainer")
    mycountainer.innerhtml="prince charles and camilla parker have been married for: "+result['days']+" <sup>days</sup> "+result['hours']+" <sup>hours</sup> "+result['minutes']+" <sup>minutes</sup> "+result['seconds']+" <sup>seconds</sup>"
}

</script>
```

*dòng đỏ*, chính là ngày thành lập, hay ngày bắt đầu đếm
*dòng xanh*, : thể hiện đếm tới max là gì (ở trên là đếm *days*: thì khi đến ta có kết quả: 





> *2208 days 10 hours 50 minutes 38 seconds*


ngoài ra ta có thể thay thế các biến vào vị trí đó: "days", "hours", "minutes", hoặc "seconds."


chúc các bạn thành công
​

----------


## huuduyenland

cám ơn bạn nhiều, mình đã làm được rồi, cho mình hỏi thêm là mình muốn thêm năm nữa thì làm sao. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

vd: 3 năm 4 tháng 5 tuần 6 ngày 7 giờ 8 phút 9 giây

[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

bạn giúp mình được không

----------

